

The Feasibility of Coffee Delivery - lyctc
https://www.fetchcoffee.com/blog

======
ryan90
While i'd love coffee on demand, it seems like the margins are so low. Already
I feel ripped off paying $3 / cup. Add another $3 delivery charge and I'm
really getting gouged.

With everything on demand, I wonder if even the most succesful will ever come
close to profitability. I use Favor frequently, which costs $5 per delivery no
matter what. There's no way they're making much money on this if it takes a
courier 30 minutes to get my order. I hope I'm wrong but just my 2 cents.

